# Hi



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everybody, just started this forum, and just started building haunted houses this past year. I have always loved to tinker, and now I have a new hobby (weird habit if you ask my wife, but hey, it keeps me off the streets) in building stuff for next years halloween. 

My big gripe about last years haunt was lack of atmosphere (black plastic walls, poor sound, and poor lighting except for a black light cemetary), and lack of moving props. I did discover FCG's and built that as my first prop, it turned out sweet and was the hit of the haunt last year. Right now I am trying to find affordable, somewhat realistic wall techniques, and I am building a Monster In a Box (another awesome idea off the web). I am looking forward to sharing ideas and props leading up to October 2006!

Cheers!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard heresjohnny. Enjoy your creepy stay here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, welcome


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It's great to have you join us...welcome!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Your user name references two of my favourite folks - Jack (of course), and Johnny!

I bid you welcome.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the boards, Hope you enjoy your stay.

Hella


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Heresjohnny. Glad you made it. I really like the design of your "Monster in a box." That is awesome. Mine didn't come out to good so I improvised and placed my sister in there instead. I had to place a snickers bar about a foot away from the front of the box, so that she would try to get out. The snap back wire really worked great for putting her back in. Everyone seemed to like that prop.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forums! 

DeathTouch, that's a great idea. Maybe I can do that with my sister...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to crazy happy fun street heresjohnny... wait wrong place...

As for box's I'd like to put my brother in a box with some wire around it...


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome! It's good to know I'm not only one obsessed, err I mean interested in Halloween.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome heresjohnny.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to it, John.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmm Johnny and Doc...All we need is a McMahon, and we could start our own late night talk show!

Welcome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought this was a late night talk show:devil:


----------

